# fishin in islamorada



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

we returned sunday from key west and islamorada.... we fished 5 of 7 days in islamorada .... weather held till the last day when it built to about 3 ft seas.... fishing this year was sketchy at best... we hit good on 1 day and picked a couple up on 2 others.... 8 strikes from from edible fish and boated 7 lost 1 30 + dolphin about 30 ' from the boat almost no schoolies this year.... the water temp is very high and the fish are rummored to be well off shore... we fished around the islamorada hump, 409 hump and marathon hump and saw many free jumping marlin..... left islamorada last fri headed to duval st in key west for 2 days and still in recovery mode from get duvaled on drunk street.... back at work offshore and will dump some pics of the fish when i get home.............:sleeping


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the report, looking forward to the pics. Hopefully I'll be in Marathon this winter.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I am leaving for Keys Colony next Thursday and I can't wait. Thats a bummer about the Dolphin. How for out did you go/ how far out are the captains saying the schools are? Last year it was like that so we switched to running and gunning and after we did that we got our limit everytime. We are going to fish less this year b/c of mini Lobster so I have to be dialed in quick.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

we ran about 11-15 out each day.... when you get down hit up one of the charter guys or watch you temp on your depth finder.... we caught our fish on the edge of temp/current /color change's ... but mostly around the intersecting current / temp rips... the upwelling from the bottum contors would push up the cooler water


----------

